# First bit set



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Once you have read* Getting Started With Router Bits* and understand some of the reasons for choosing bits you will most likely want to buy a set. There are lists available on the forums and many different opinions on the best way to purchase your first set of bits. After having reviewed the sets available I feel that the best set to start out with is this one from Woodcraft: Item #150704 
There are several reasons for this choice: These are the 10 most popular bits and will allow you to complete many projects; This set has 1/4" shanks so they will fit most routers world wide; Woodcraft has many stores across the US where you can get customer service and support like bit sharpening. Other sets I have viewed offer different selections of bits and there is nothing wrong with their choices but I feel the bits in this set allow you to complete more types of projects. This set regularly goes on sale for $50 so the cost is reasonable; $5 per bit. Yes, you can find bits for less in larger sets but you will never use some of them. This set is a good foundation for starting your bit collection, you can add bits as you need them. If your router has a 1/2" collet a set is available with 1/2" shanks for the same price and would be the best choice. I purchased both 1/4" and 1/2" shank sets so I can use them from my trim routers up to my 3-1/4 hp routers and everything in between.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> Once you have read* Getting Started With Router Bits* and understand some of the reasons for choosing bits you will most likely want to buy a set. There are lists available on the forums and many different opinions on the best way to purchase your first set of bits. After having reviewed the sets available I feel that the best set to start out with is this one from Woodcraft: Item #150704
> There are several reasons for this choice: These are the 10 most popular bits and will allow you to complete many projects; This set has 1/4" shanks so they will fit most routers world wide; Woodcraft has many stores across the US where you can get customer service and support like bit sharpening. Other sets I have viewed offer different selections of bits and there is nothing wrong with their choices but I feel the bits in this set allow you to complete more types of projects. This set regularly goes on sale for $50 so the cost is reasonable; $5 per bit. Yes, you can find bits for less in larger sets but you will never use some of them. This set is a good foundation for starting your bit collection, you can add bits as you need them. If your router has a 1/2" collet a set is available with 1/2" shanks for the same price and would be the best choice. I purchased both 1/4" and 1/2" shank sets so I can use them from my trim router up to my PC7518 3-1/4 hp router and everything in between.


Good choice Mike. Like you said, there are other choices but I like your reasoning. Woodcraft's Wood River bits are about as good as they get in budget lines also, IMO.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd Mike and John's post, But I like the box they come in,,the bits are OK but the boxes are neat..  I have 3 or 4 sets of them wood river boxes are my pride and joy 

Buy Woodriver 10 Piece Router Router Bit Set 1 4 Shank at Woodcraft
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...-10-Piece-Router-Router-Bit-Set-12-Shank.aspx
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Bit-5-pc-Set-1-4-Shank/H5460
=======


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

03/04/12

Thanks for the advice. Just bought this router bit set on sale from Woodcraft for $73.94 + $9.99 shipping. Total $83.93


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

Probably not the set a beginner would want, but I bought a set from mcls66 piece in 2007, was $179 back then, only went up $10 since. Really like the box they came in as well, very easy to always find the bit I need (and see that I put them back). I would lways go for 1/2" shanks if you have that size collet.


----------



## mstraw0001 (Apr 3, 2012)

again Mike, you provide some terrific info. I'll continue to read your tips.


----------



## nematode (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wood River set is on sale now*

Thanks for the recommendation, Mike.

As of today when I hit up my local Woodcraft, the 1/2" set was on sale for $61. It's not as good as $50, but it's pretty solid. Chalk it up to inflation.


----------



## beerknurd (Apr 21, 2012)

*Still on sale for $61*

Thanks Mike! Getting a set this afternoon.


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks Mike. I have a box of Ryobi bits
1/2" dovetail
3/8" dovetail
3/4" straight
3/8" straight
1/2" straight
1/4" straight
1/4" ovolo
1/2" v-groove 
3/8" roundover w/ bearing
1/4" roman ogee w/ bearing
3/8" key hole
rabbeting w/ bearing
1/2" hinge mortising

My question is, I'm wanting to start doing signs and was looking for which router bit (s) do you use the most or most often. Any help would be appreciated. I'm guessing the 1/4" straight would be used often, but what do you use for fine line in logos?

Thanks in advance!
Gregg


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

I just found the answer in another post. so please disregard my last.....


----------



## AustinFlyer (Aug 24, 2012)

*Recommended top 10 bits for shopnotes*

Found this article in Shopnotes...I can't post a URL yet, but if you google top 10 bits and shopnotes it should come up. I tend to agree with the bits they choose. Once you are comfortable and doing more things or have a specialty project expand your collection. I use an Incra Jig Ultra, and bought the Freud box set designed for it...different sized dovetail and straight bits, but now I can make all 51 joints with the templates. As far as brand go, I use Freud, and Whiteside, and have gone to 1/2" shanks unless the other profile is not available. At the end of the day...there is nothing more satisfying that creating that perfect edge or joint...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are many considerations in choosing bits. The purpose of this thread is to assist people starting out. I do not recommend premium bits for a beginner because it is better to make a mistake and trash a $5 bit than a $30 bit. Most people do not learn how to drive a car using a Rolls Royce. Woodcraft stores also provide assistance in understanding bit set up/use... this is valuable to a beginner. The set I suggest also offers bit storage. Once people have learned to use their routers would be the time to look at premium replacement bits as required.


----------



## Hawks_Feather (Jan 6, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> I will 2nd Mike and John's post, But I like the box they come in,,the bits are OK but the boxes are neat..  I have 3 or 4 sets of them wood river boxes are my pride and joy


I just checked on the Rocker set and they are on sale for $36.99. Seems like a really good price.

Jerry


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mike said:


> Once you have read* Getting Started With Router Bits* and understand some of the reasons for choosing bits you will most likely want to buy a set. There are lists available on the forums and many different opinions on the best way to purchase your first set of bits. After having reviewed the sets available I feel that the best set to start out with is this one from Woodcraft: Item #150704
> There are several reasons for this choice: These are the 10 most popular bits and will allow you to complete many projects; This set has 1/4" shanks so they will fit most routers world wide; Woodcraft has many stores across the US where you can get customer service and support like bit sharpening. Other sets I have viewed offer different selections of bits and there is nothing wrong with their choices but I feel the bits in this set allow you to complete more types of projects. This set regularly goes on sale for $50 so the cost is reasonable; $5 per bit. Yes, you can find bits for less in larger sets but you will never use some of them. This set is a good foundation for starting your bit collection, you can add bits as you need them. If your router has a 1/2" collet a set is available with 1/2" shanks for the same price and would be the best choice. I purchased both 1/4" and 1/2" shank sets so I can use them from my trim router up to my PC7518 3-1/4 hp router and everything in between.


So I've got the router (under the tree), and I need to buy a first set of bits. I'm tempted to just go on and get the set above (and soon too: I've got several thing lined up already for the week after Christmas, starting with refinements on a gift for my wife that will be wrapped unfinished (for lack of a router...) on Christmas morning).

The set above is on sale at $37 right now:
Buy Woodriver 10 Piece Router Router Bit Set 1 2 Shank at Woodcraft

But I'm a bit torn. Based on other recommendation on this forum, I was for the longest time going to get the MLCS 15-bit set
MLCS 15 Piece Router Bit Sets
but then there are some "MLCS bits are just OK"-type reviews of these here.


And they do look like they come from the HF mold. I used HF bits once and I think I got away with it, but there were some dulling issues, and the usual HF caveats.

In some ways, I like the MLCS bit selection better, in others, the W-R's. (OK, that's mostly the rabbet and 3/8" roundover vs. the 1/4" roundover - the latter I'll use more often, the former are rare in beginner bit sets)

Is the quality of the W-R set simply a step above MLCS, so I should ignore the bit specifics?

I played with the HF router and bits just long enough to know I want a real router, but not long enough to be done playing with interesting bits whose proper use I may never experience. So in that sense, a sizeable selection of cheap bits seems appropriate. 
On the other hand, I know I'll mostly be using roundovers (the larger, the better), plunge-straight/mortise/bottom cleaner (that's a topic for another thread), and flush-trim and straight bits for MDF (speaker) boxes in the near future, so I want to buy a small kit and the next $60 for good bits of these few types, rather than a $100 cheap variety kit.

In general, I don't understand the large variety of straight bits in these small sets (W-R 3 out of 10; MLCS 4 out of 15 bits, plus a mortise bit is just a short straight bit that can definitely be plunged, right?), but I'll be dulling some straight bits in MDF, and I'd rather dull a cheap one to the point of throwing away then invest in a fine one I'll need to have sharpened.

But on the whole, there'll be enough small-time use for all the "odd" bits in these sets, and enough rough-duty use for the many straight bits, so I guess one of these kits should be it. 

Bottom line: Is the Wood River kit of comparable quality to, or a step above the MLCS 15?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wood River and MLCS are of comparable quality.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Like Mike said, the MLCS and the Wood River are comparable quality and either last surprising long even in MDF if kept clean. I clean mine every time I pull it out of the router, just takes a few seconds as the pitch/etc hasn't had the time to petrify yet. Between the two sets you mentioned, there are 5 more bits for 3 more dollars with the MLCS set.


----------



## niceguy555 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Once you have read* Getting Started With Router Bits* and understand some of the reasons for choosing bits you will most likely want to buy a set. There are lists available on the forums and many different opinions on the best way to purchase your first set of bits. After having reviewed the sets available I feel that the best set to start out with is this one from Woodcraft: Item #150704
> There are several reasons for this choice: These are the 10 most popular bits and will allow you to complete many projects; This set has 1/4" shanks so they will fit most routers world wide; Woodcraft has many stores across the US where you can get customer service and support like bit sharpening. Other sets I have viewed offer different selections of bits and there is nothing wrong with their choices but I feel the bits in this set allow you to complete more types of projects. This set regularly goes on sale for $50 so the cost is reasonable; $5 per bit. Yes, you can find bits for less in larger sets but you will never use some of them. This set is a good foundation for starting your bit collection, you can add bits as you need them. If your router has a 1/2" collet a set is available with 1/2" shanks for the same price and would be the best choice. I purchased both 1/4" and 1/2" shank sets so I can use them from my trim router up to my PC7518 3-1/4 hp router and everything in between.


hi there 
I am new to the woodworking field
I bought my first router bit set today
It was a 36 piece set 
the brand is TNT made in china 1/4 in
they are carbide.they look good and solid to me 
But I really dont know 
can you tell me if these are any good for the first timer


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

niceguy555 said:


> hi there
> I am new to the woodworking field
> I bought my first router bit set today
> It was a 36 piece set
> ...


Hi - Welcome to the forum

Hard to tell from the information you have given. The stuff we tend to get from China tends to run from great to awful. About all you can do at this point is do a good visual and make sure there aren't any visible defects in the cutting edges or the brazing, make sure any bearings are tight and try them. Shouldn't be any vibration when spun up and should produce a nice clean cut. I'm still working out of my first set of chinese bits I got nearly 4 years ago although all the high usage ones have been replaced but there are some that have only been used a few times or not at all that I keep because I may want to use that particular profile someday and won't have to go shopping for it.


----------



## niceguy555 (Jan 4, 2013)

thank you very much for your info 
I will look at them again


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

I need a clue about what to do with the bits I just got from MLCS.

So I finally ordered the MLCS 15-bit 1/2" set a little before Christmas, from Amazon for $3 than straight from MLCS would have been, because they were still guaranteeing pre-Christmas arrival with their free shipping. (So they shipped it loose with some books and a CD such that the CD case broke through the middle. After this Christmas shopping (very bad packaging) experience, I'm just about done with Amazon.)

The bits in that set were coated, perhaps in oil, corroded (or coated in slag perhaps)in a few places and had a thick layer of sawdust on them.
Before returning it to Amazon, I called MLCS to make sure the sawdust look wasn't normal, and the very impatient lady on the phone told me, between many repetitions of "you need to take that up with Amazon", that no, they don't look like that from the factory, they would be coated only with wax. (English is not my first language so I may be a little hard to understand, but I could never get a whole sentence in to describe the specific condition of these bits before I'd get the "you'll have to take that up with Amazon" line again. Very hard to get a question across like that.) So I returned that set.

One toothless router for Christmas and a heavy flu later, I finally ordered the same set straight from MLCS, along with two very thin straight bits from their bargain bin.

One of those bargain bits is indeed coated with wax, so now I know what their wax coating looks like.

But the 15-bit set is again coated in oil and sawdust. No corrosion this time, or dirty oil traces on the foam pad, and much less sawdust - but nevertheless, they are quite dirty. I can believe that the dust is just shavings from the box they're in, but it's still weird.

Don't I need to clean these in some manner before using them? How?

thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many bits come with a protective coating on them. Peel it off and wipe them with a soft cloth. This is all you need to do. Some people just install the bits and let the coating peel off on it's own and I feel this is a bad idea. Until the coating is removed you can't tell if there is any hidden damage like a chip in the carbide. Many bits have bearings attached and you need to make sure they are tight before using a bit. There is no way to do this unless the coating has been removed.

I use and highly recommend Trend Tool and Bit Cleaner. This is available from Woodcraft and other retailers.


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

But only one of these has the peelable, wax-like coating as advertised. The others just feel sticky-oily. Should I just wipe them dry, and do some test passes on soft wood with each? 
(I assume a coating of oil (like 3-in-1) would be a good start for keeping down corrosion while bits are not being used, but not so good while actually using them.)

Not having the Trend cleaner handy, what is it like - more like oil, or more like degreaser?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trend Tool and Bit Cleaner is exactly that. It removes resin or pitch very easily, cleans the bit and leaves a light protective coating. It is also great for removing rust from tools. The best $12 I spent last year.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just purchased a new PC 690LR. Been reading through this post and the forum. 

Is the MLCS 15pc router bit still a good buy to start with? I notice Amazon sells this set for a few dollars cheaper then from MLCS. Does it matter where purchased from.

Now just going through my head as to what accessories to buy as well as what templates to build. 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## routerbug (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for post. Any recommendations on the below would be great.

Have a few on my list
MLCS 15-Piece Router Bit
Whiteside Basic Router Bit Set
WoodRiver 10 Piece Router (This is what mike recommended). Its a bit costly compared to the 15 bit set by MLCS

I noticed that Mike said 1/4 round off is commonly used and all of the above except Woodriver have 3/8. Is 3/8 okay for most round over uses. is 1/2 a lot.

I also saw Precision Bits. Kit. Any opinions would also be great

I will be using it very rarely.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The difference between the Whiteside bits and the others is USA made quality. If you are just starting out the MLCS set is fine. The prices at Woodcraft have gone up in the two years since this thread was started but Black Friday sales happen in two weeks. You may want to wait and see if the bit set is on sale.


----------



## knuxiey001 (Jan 15, 2015)

wow.. that's cool


----------



## goalie (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. This newbie appreciates it.


----------



## Jimwarren (Jan 13, 2015)

Mick .wish I wish to thank you for all the help and time you give us new boys.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Hello all. The Woodriver bits seem to not be carried anymore, or my Google-fu has failed me. The MLCS 6077 Woodworking 1/4-Inch shank Carbide-tipped Router Bit Set, 15-Piece is $43.94 on Amazon with free shipping and I see that mentioned a few times here as comparable. Is this still the way to go?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a cheap set once to learn what bits you'll use most often...
replace what you used when needed with better individual bits like Freud and Whiteside...
when ever possible get bits w/ ½'' shanks... they are more stable...


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> when ever possible get bits w/ ½'' shanks... they are more stable...


Not possible ... have a 1/4" router right now. I will keep my eyes open for a good used 1/2" though.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

LBussy said:


> Hello all. The Woodriver bits seem to not be carried anymore, or my Google-fu has failed me. The MLCS 6077 Woodworking 1/4-Inch shank Carbide-tipped Router Bit Set, 15-Piece is $43.94 on Amazon with free shipping and I see that mentioned a few times here as comparable. Is this still the way to go?


MLCS are decent budget bits. $45 for a 15 bit set isn't bad at all, comes to $3 per. I have several MLCS bits and would judge them right on par with Rockler, Wood River, or Stone Mountain (Peachtree's store brand).:smile:

I haven't got an issue with 1/4" shank bits, actually prefer them for cutting diameters of 3/8" or less.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

A little late to this party but Grizzly bits are of similar quality to mlcs/woodriver. They have a number of sets and prices are fairly good.  

Even better, though is routerbitworld.com. Especially if you are buying fill in bits. They carry Freud, Amana and CMT at significant discounts, charge only $1 for shipping and no tax. On top of that, they ship fast and use USPS first class if possible which means you get them in a days. Their Freud bits are about 1/2 the price of Rockler.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

By the way, I would recommend getting a rabbeting set fairly early. I have this Freud one and use it regularly.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

PhilBa said:


> A little late to this party but Grizzly bits are of similar quality to mlcs/woodriver. They have a number of sets and prices are fairly good.
> 
> Even better, though is routerbitworld.com. Especially if you are buying fill in bits. They carry Freud, Amana and CMT at significant discounts, charge only $1 for shipping and no tax. On top of that, they ship fast and use USPS first class if possible which means you get them in a days. Their Freud bits are about 1/2 the price of Rockler.


Nice catch Phil, I keep forgetting about Grizzly, although I think their purple line is better than the green one. 
:smile:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It's time for a little truth to be spread around. I am pretty sure the different brands John mentioned in post #33 are all made by Arden. Arden makes bits for most companies including some of the Amana bits. Some of the bits are better quality.
Do not try to visit Arden's web site unless you want a virus.

Since Woodcraft is no longer selling the 10 piece bit set the $49 15 piece MLCS set is fine to start out with. If you want top quality bits then look to the Whiteside 7 piece sets for about $96 most places. Set #401 is 1/2" shanks, set #402 is 1/4" shanks.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

I discovered another set that may be an acceptable substitute for the currently unavailable 10-bit set from Woodcraft. It's a 12-bit set by Timberline from toolstoday.com...1/4" shafts, carbide cutting edges, etc. Haven't tried them yet but they may be worth a look.

I guess I can -- on some level -- understand the prohibition on the posting of URLs by "newbies" but I have 40 years experience with computers and have advanced knowledge of both HTML and BBC code.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

By the way, Timberline (the bit supplier referenced in my post above this one) styles itself as a "professional brand of Amana Tools," for what that's worth.

I received my set yesterday but have not yet had a chance to try any of them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chuck, the restriction is only for your first 10 posts to stop spammers; you can post links now.

Be sure and let us know what you think of these bits.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Right from the get-go the shank of the 1/4" straight bit is pretty short. It doesn't look any longer than the shank of a HSS bit that I can only push about half way into the collet. I guess I'm not too surprised, given the low price for the set.

Test drive to follow when I get a chance.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Finally got a chance to test one of the Timberline (by Amana) bits I got from Toolstoday in New York. They have carbide cutting edges, 1/4 shanks and come in an attractive wooden case. There are three sizes of straight-cutting bits...1/4, 3/8 and 1/2...a laminate-trimming bit with a bottom bearing, a core box bit, a V-groove bit, a 1/2 dovetail bit, two sizes of round-over bit (3/8 & 1/2 I think), a cove bit, a Roman ogee bit and a rabbeting bit. Several of the bits have bearings and there appear to be at least two different sizes so it seems a little mix -n-match is possible, especially for the rabbeting bit.

I chose the Roman ogee for testing. It seemed to me that the most complex profile was where problems would be most likely to show up. I ran the profile on all four sides of a 4" X 12" X 3/4" scrap of poplar with a mixture of heart and sap wood. I took some pictures...they are shown below.

In my first pass on the long grain, I tried to take the whole bite for a couple inches just to see what would happen. Predictably, I got some chattering and some scorching as the picture shows. I backed off and took the rest in two passes. The remainder of that side and the full length of the other side machined nicely. Not finish quality but no chatter, no scorching and only light sanding necessary (see the 2nd pic).

The problem was the end grain (the last two pics). I fed the workpiece as the bit demanded...I didn't try to rush it or hold it back. The scorching across both ends of the piece was very pronounced. For a painted piece it would not be objectionable but not for a light colored stain or a natural finish.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

take three passes...
the last one being the thickness of masking tape... two if it works out better...

put the tape on the guide.fence...
make your two passes...
peel the tape...
take y6our 3rd pass...


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'll try that, Stick. Thanks. I'm not greatly experienced with a router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chuck, your router should of made this cut cleanly in one pass. My guess is the bit is not right or you are moving your router too slow. Is this free hand or table mounted routing? If this is free hand are you moving counter clockwise around the board? Table mounted should be feeding from right to left.

By the way, make your cuts in this order: across the grain, with the grain, across the grain and with the grain. This will eliminate any tear out that might occur on the corners. In other words start on one end first and continue around the board. If you are doing this on a table use a push block to reduce tear out.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

It's table-mounted, Mike, and I'm feeding from right to left. I used a push block on the ends and hand-fed the sides. I was moving the work as fast as the bit would allow. Any faster likely would have stalled the motor.

I know there are different grades of carbide and for the price of these bits it's likely not the finest. But maybe they'll do if I practice my technique and use other things such as Stick suggested.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@sfchuck....
if you have a bearing on the bit, put the tape on the wood....


----------

